# auf Klick 2 Frames neu laden



## FireTK (12. März 2002)

Wie kann ich 2 Frames neu laden - wenn ich auf etwas klicke?

Beispiel: Ich habe in einem Frame das Menü und in einem anderen das Hauptfenster. Jetzt könnte ich ja alles auf einmal neuladen (bei mir wäre das index.htm) aber meine index.htm besteht aus 6 Frames und da weiss ich nicht ob es sinnvoll ist das gesamte neu zu laden ...

Hoffe mal es gibt da ne Möglichkeit!

danke schonmal

Timo


----------



## braindad (12. März 2002)

ich glaubs nicht...der "suchen" knopf oben rechts auf deinem bildschirm sollte eigentlich weiterhelfen

>>one.of.the.results<<


----------



## Samuel (14. März 2002)

*hmm*

Das Script kommt in den headteil:

```
<script language="JavaScript">
function changeUrls(url1, url2) {
parent.FRAMENAME01.location.href=url1;
parent.FRAMENAME02.location.href=url2;
}
</script>
```
und das ist dann der link:

```
<a href="javascript:void(null);" onclick="changeUrls('http://www.domain01.com', 'http://www.domain.02.com')">
```

javascript:void(null);  in der PHP-Funktion nimmt es dir immer javascript auseinander. !!!WICHTIG!!!

greets da Illu ;-)


----------

